# '94 740i Transmission Fluid Change



## neilbmw (Aug 7, 2007)

Ciao All,
This AutoTrans was replaced new from BMW and it has some 70K on it with only one change of fluid at 50k with Shell LA2634 using some 6 litres. I want to change ALL the fluid in it-- I think it is some 13Lts. The LA2634 is way, way expen$ive! What is the best way to go about this? Is Redline or Amsoil a GREAT substitute for LA2634? Of course they are some half the price, but are they equal or better to the Shell. Can they be mixed with Shell? How many trans filters should I expect to go through during the entire change out of ALL fluid?

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## E34TouringM (Feb 27, 2008)

*The Great ATF Mystery*

Neil,

I too am having a hard time finding a substitute for the LA 2634. I have spent the past hour researching ATF for Bimmers. No luck yet on the LA 2634 yet. I am wondering if the Pentosin ATF 1 will work in place of the LA 2634. I have used it a number of times in all other ZF Transmissions with great results. For some reason the A5S 560 Z (5HP-30) Transmission is a fluid mystery. Can anyone out there shed some actual facts on this fluid and not just opinions? Thanks.

Curtis


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

At one time I read about a group of 540 owners using Redline fluid in the 5HP30 and in hunting just now I saw several posters seeming to tout Valvoline fluids.

Only problem is I have never seen anyone bragging about their new fluid lasting 50K miles. Only that they put it in and it shifts wonderfully now !!!

It is most likely too late for my 840 at 147,000 Anything I do now is liable to cause more damage than do good. Search the other bimmer forum's 5 series section for redline and see if you get anything.


----------

